# Gems Redux (Photobucket Deletes)



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

Some of these are too funny for words........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Some of these are too funny for words........lol.


Yes they are.

And to think the vast majority have been committed by electricians.......

Very few of these are HO.


----------



## Chris1971

IBTL......:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> IBTL......:laughing:


Meaning it should have been in the controversial section?


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yes they are.
> 
> And to think the vast majority have been committed by electricians.......
> 
> Very few of these are HO.


And even worse, I bet a lot of these are licensed electricians.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> And even worse, I bet a lot of these are licensed electricians.


A lot.........................or most..... :whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short

I don't see how you got that many posts in without someone jumping in between some of them.
Must have been during our nap time!:001_unsure:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A Little Short said:


> I don't see how you got that many posts in without someone jumping in between some of them.
> Must have been during our nap time!:001_unsure:


I chalk it up to luck of the draw.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Any free electrons pass much easier via the copper pipe panel to panel....it's an energy saving device !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks like 15KV cable. 

It's fairly tough but it'd make a pretty big BOOM if it was abused too much.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That looks like 15KV cable.
> 
> It's fairly tough but it'd make a pretty big BOOM if it was abused too much.



Yeah man, you'd think they would've done a better job!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## backstay

I don't know if I posted this one yet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> I don't know if I posted this one yet.


I think I'd remember that piece of work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


We used to call these "slimline " units.....but ours worked !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> We used to call these "slimline " units.....but ours worked !


That's so slim it's basically bulimic!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's okay...they were thin wall sockets from China ! So only about 1200A .Just change them out for type M copper...now it's only 600A !


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Electric wood stove ??? that is instering way to exhaust the heat and wasted electrons .,,


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Ahh where is guywire and why that conduit running out horztail did someone gone crazy with blue tape already??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> Electric wood stove ??? that is instering way to exhaust the heat and wasted electrons .,,


Not the first one I've seen with an exhaust duct but this one sure is the smallest sized vent.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


In-use cover???

Wonder if it's UL listed........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> In-use cover???
> 
> *Wonder if it's UL listed*........lol.


I'm sure it is 'Useless Laborer' approved.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm sure it is 'Useless Laborer' approved.


Lol....good one.....love it!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## backstay

..........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## backstay

.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


There are a LOT of swamp coolers around here and a good part of them look just like that. 

A typical swamp cooler has a pump and a 2 speed motor so you need a ground, a neutral and 3 switch legs. It's very common to find 2 - 14/2 NMs from the switch to the unit. 

One will have the ground, neutral and pump switch leg. The other will have the ground cut back and the 2 motor switch legs. 

Hack city all the way!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> There are a LOT of swamp coolers around here and a good part of them look just like that.
> 
> A typical swamp cooler has a pump and a 2 speed motor so you need a ground, a neutral and 3 switch legs. It's very common to find 2 - 14/2 NMs from the switch to the unit.
> 
> One will have the ground, neutral and pump switch leg. The other will have the ground cut back and the 2 motor switch legs.
> 
> Hack city all the way!!


Sounds brutal!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Corner grounded Delta?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I see this on a fairly regular basis, especially the belt. 

Sometimes a section of the inner part of the belt is missing.....thump-thump-thump-thump-thump.......

Often there is a pipe of flex up into the the top part of the fan and basic THHN (usually solid) sticking out of the end of it going to the motor. Sometimes there's a ground but not all that often......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I see this on a fairly regular basis, especially the belt.
> 
> Sometimes a section of the inner part of the belt is missing.....thump-thump-thump-thump-thump.......
> 
> Often there is a pipe of flex up into the the top part of the fan and basic THHN (usually solid) sticking out of the end of it going to the motor. Sometimes there's a ground but not all that often......


The half a strut clamp just adds to the beauty!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Interesting captube instal ?....as well as the novel pressure switch instal!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> *Interesting captube instal ?*....as well as the novel pressure switch instal!


Could very well be.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Let me build you an up to date electrical panel.....is that a ground fault on the phases ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


One word: gutter.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This dude has a few screws loose.

Somehow, I figure he came up short in the raceway department.

Talk about the Odd Coupling.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


For when you settle for settling.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> This dude has a few screws loose.
> 
> Somehow, I figure he came up short in the raceway department.
> 
> Talk about the Odd Coupling.


Or he could have general short comings!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Green energy... what else ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Green energy... what else ?


Walkway lighting for Tarzan's place!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


There's no easy fix to this one.......

Could be some sort of ground-fault system though but I doubt it.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Fortunately I've never stuffed a pipe like that.....nope, not me......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Sometimes its gotta be done! As long as no dimmer or gfci is installed, should be good to go. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


In the foodservice industry "coffin" is a term used to describe a very wide (long?) chest freezer. It does look good in the panel schedule!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The cause of this is obvious........had they arranged the phases so A was on top and C was on bottom, as required by code, this would not have happened.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chewed through???


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I would't be surprised if that's a current-carrying neutral.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I would't be surprised if that's a current-carrying neutral.


Pictures are worth a thousand words...

I'd lean towards that as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Jlarson

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Once you go 2 1/2 and larger some SS fittings are EMT/RMC listed, this brand is not I guess :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## shocksystems

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Left my masonry but at home that day

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

shocksystems said:


> Left my masonry but at home that day


That part is only one of a few atrocities going on here, the UF lying there in weed wacker territory is about the worst in my eyes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ppsh




----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


>


Just in time for Halloween!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Manual transfer switch????


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Saw that on a generator battery terminal at a sewer plant a few years ago. 

Frantic call...... power was out and the get didn't start and the plant was flooding.

The gen was 24DC so we used 2 trucks and 2 sets of jumper cables to get it started.


----------



## triden

Loader operators....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Manual transfer switch????



:thumbsup:

That's my take.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now that's a junction box !....just stuff all the wires inside and put on the cover !
It'll be great !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Now that's a junction box !....just stuff all the wires inside and put on the cover !
> It'll be great !


Yeah man, real quality engineering!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Lol....I actually get a kick out of seeing the results of a good ol-fashion electrical explosion.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## shocksystems

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is so common .......

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Lol....I actually get a kick out of seeing the results of a good ol-fashion electrical explosion.......


I think most of us do.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

shocksystems said:


> This is so common .......
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


Especially when siders or carpenters install fixtures.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I get the idea that the installer didn't know how to bend pipe. This is further confirmed by the possibility that the rigid is most likely not threaded otherwise why use a treadless connector?

Might be EMT but it looks like rigid.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>



I'm sure the homeowner was so proud too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I'm sure the homeowner was so proud too.


Beautiful....isn't it?


----------



## shocksystems

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This is the craziest install. I can't quite get my head around what the installer was trying to accomplish

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## shocksystems

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That is actually impressive

Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

shocksystems said:


> That is actually impressive
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


YES, the installer did dutch that box in very well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

shocksystems said:


> This is the craziest install. I can't quite get my head around what the installer was trying to accomplish


:thumbsup:

Not to mention it's just plain old ugly!


----------



## Navyguy

I was so caught up in the conduit bend that I did not realize the terminations in the meter socket...

Yikes!

Cheers

John


----------



## micromind

shocksystems said:


> This is the craziest install. I can't quite get my head around what the installer was trying to accomplish
> 
> Sent from my A1P using Tapatalk


This is obviously the latest trick to save money on the power bill. In fact, since the meter will run backward, the POCO will actually pay you.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This is obviously the latest trick to save money on the power bill. In fact, since *the meter will run backward*, the POCO will actually pay you.......


Some call that an obama meter!

I heard it also stops on the 1st and 15th.


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That is the only place I ever see when someone do really good job hacking up the work espcally in bathroom that is one of most common curpit.,,

I will give a one and half thumb up for craftmanship .,,

code wise flat two thumb down. 

that the thing I hate about the bathroom work is the dammed vent pipes .,, those plummers are half way sneaky on vent pipes and I have to ask them to run it in offset pattern. 

At first they were kinda pissed at me but after they see why then they ran it offset. due the dammed vanity light always being hit centre of that spot and vent pipe is useally most common item I will be hitting it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> That is the only place I ever see when someone do really good job hacking up the work espcally in bathroom that is one of most common curpit.,,
> 
> I will give a one and half thumb up for craftmanship .,,
> 
> code wise flat two thumb down.
> 
> that the thing I hate about the bathroom work is the dammed vent pipes .,, those plummers are half way sneaky on vent pipes and I have to ask them to run it in offset pattern.
> 
> At first they were kinda pissed at me but after they see why then they ran it offset. due the dammed vanity light always being hit centre of that spot and vent pipe is useally most common item I will be hitting it.



Yeah the vent for the vanity is most always dead center on the sink.

Ever install a 1x4 and use a pancake box?


----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah the vent for the vanity is most always dead center on the sink.
> 
> Ever install a 1x4 and use a pancake box?


Yes if the plummer use 1.5 inch pipe that is fine but most plummer like to use 2 inch pipes .,, grr that can get pretty tight in common 2X4 walls and I know one homebuilder got smart with bathroom he go with 2X6 walls that is the only way it can solve for every one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If that were a bit more level and had a handy-box cover on it, it might look half way decent.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> If that were a bit more level and had a handy-box cover on it, it might look half way decent.........


Maybe but those screws really need to be clocked!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder if the guy was trying to impress the inspector........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder if the guy was trying to impress the inspector........


That or he felt he needed a clamp and that was all he had?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


New work... and the dude knows how to bend EMT.

Yet... Ugh.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> New work... and the dude knows how to bend EMT.
> 
> Yet... Ugh.


Yeah man, far from pretty.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet that was moved back because it kept getting hit by cars. 

I'm surprised the 4 square hasn't been run over yet........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ahh a high riser service box .,,, 

but you need hot stick to reach those dammed breakers.,, 


Pssst .,, anyone have small drone craft that do work around them ? :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

frenchelectrican said:


> Ahh a high riser service box .,,,
> 
> but you need hot stick to reach those dammed breakers.,,
> 
> 
> Pssst .,, anyone have small drone craft that do work around them ? :jester:


Lol, I love the ladder for meter reading!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## AlmostPro

On the job I'm on the temp power was failing on one of the floors so after much inspection we found that a plug somewhere along the line got soaked!! every time the breaker was turned on it started smoking. So that's fun!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Many years ago, like in the 60s, this was actually pretty common. 

Usually it powered some sort of woodworking tool, like a table saw that ran better on 240. 

Most of the ones I've seen are 20 amp 125 volt singles with '220' written on the cover plate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Many years ago, like in the 60s, this was actually pretty common.
> 
> Usually it powered some sort of woodworking tool, like a table saw that ran better on 240.
> 
> Most of the ones I've seen are 20 amp 125 volt singles with '220' written on the cover plate.


Oh yeah the old Craftsman power tools with dual voltage motors.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Very common issue over here due that recpectale style is same for both 120 and 240 volts used in our islands ( we use 240 volts line to neutral system )

the only time we will see 120 volts is pretty much top of line motel where they keep few 120 volt locations there due some of the toursit still bring their 120 volt chargers .,, and they will find out hard with our 240 volt circuits .,,:blink:


----------



## matt1124

Box fill


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It says 'LINE' right next to the wire, I guess it means you're supposed to use linemans colors........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I bet I've seen this over 100 times in my career. Square D is another one famous for that kind of handle tie. 

Sheetrock nails are another common type. 

I wonder it this would qualify for a handle tie for a MWBC?

Lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> It says 'LINE' right next to the wire, I guess it means you're supposed to use linemans colors........


LOL......primary colors!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Reattached after siding was done.:huh:


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's the new in-use cover, ******* style!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


At least we know where the cord goes........

Even worse, the switch is on the line side of the GFI so if it gets wet enough.........

It's all good though, you can charge your phone while siting in the tub.


----------



## eddy current

micromind said:


> At least we know where the cord goes........
> 
> Even worse, the switch is on the line side of the GFI so if it gets wet enough.........
> 
> It's all good though, you can charge your phone while siting in the tub.


I bet when the tub was new the jets were as white as the start button! 🤢


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## ppsh

MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ppsh said:


>


And their duct tape came off to boot!


----------



## Simpson Electric

MechanicalDVR said:


>



I have seen a lot of things but the EMT that was hacked mid-span is a true gem. That must have been so friggin’ difficult! Thanks for the chuckle...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Simpson Electric said:


> I have seen a lot of things but the EMT that was hacked mid-span is a true gem. That must have been so friggin’ difficult! Thanks for the chuckle...


You're welcome!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Priceless ! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Priceless ! :thumbsup:


So much in so little area.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


WTF -- WTF -- WTF.


----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>



Yeah here's a nice kitchen right inside of an industrial area. :blink::001_huh:


----------



## telsa

MTW said:


> Yeah here's a nice kitchen right inside of an industrial area. :blink::001_huh:


It comes off as a floor display... a dummy for the sales department.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> It comes off as a floor display... a dummy for the sales department.


Never seen a dummy kitchen with appliances wired up.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never seen a dummy kitchen with appliances wired up.


It's TOO CLEAN.

You might well find out that the unit is PLUGGED into a (20A) receptacle to provide the illusion that it's properly wired.

This kind of illusion is COMMON these days.

These puppies are actually shipped out to show rooms -- from Vegas on east.

Locally, more than a few remodel GCs have such show rooms.

They ALL look as fake as the photo.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> It's TOO CLEAN.
> 
> You might well find out that the unit is PLUGGED into a (20A) receptacle to provide the illusion that it's properly wired.
> 
> This kind of illusion is COMMON these days.
> 
> These puppies are actually shipped out to show rooms -- from Vegas on east.
> 
> Locally, more than a few remodel GCs have such show rooms.
> 
> They ALL look as fake as the photo.


On the right side of the oven look closely at the backsplash sticking out 1 1/2" past the cabinetry. 

If that was your work would you leave that error on a sales display?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's actually pretty clever.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> That's actually pretty clever.......


YES it is but probably not all that legal!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Are those zip-ties listed ?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Are those zip-ties listed ?


NOPE!

Not sunlight resistant.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Elmo's smiling...so it must be good!

____________________________________________________________________________

I see this guy likes the color _*orange*_ in more ways than one:


----------



## samgregger

Max C. said:


> I see this guy likes the color _*orange*_ in more ways than one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRpOpAagNTc


I thought this was going to be one of those back-feeding into a receptacle videos where if you don't turn the right breakers off all the lineman die and your generator explodes, but I'm actually fine with this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> I thought this was going to be one of those back-feeding into a receptacle videos where if you don't turn the right breakers off all the lineman die and your generator explodes, but I'm actually fine with this.


They all can't be doom and gloom.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Is there anything that says we can't use a panelboard as a junction box? :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

samgregger said:


> I thought this was going to be one of those back-feeding into a receptacle videos where if you don't turn the right breakers off all the lineman die and your generator explodes, but I'm actually fine with this.


The idea itself is certainly worthwhile, however the guy's execution is just terrible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>



That's another classic "apprentice's first week" mistake.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> That's another classic "apprentice's first week" mistake.


The breaker goes 'BANG'!!


----------



## mdnitedrftr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


What was going through that persons head?....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> What was going through that persons head?....


With some employers it could be a piece of conduit!


----------



## MTW

mdnitedrftr said:


> What was going through that persons head?....


The debilitating affect of meth.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'd bet a lot that is a sewer pump control panel. 

The 2 sealtites on the left go to the 2 pump motors, the nylon lines are bubblers and the 3 sealtites on the right go to floats. Low float = both pumps off. Middle float = lead pump on. High float = both pumps on and alarm. 

The compressed air on the far right is to keep the H2S out of the cabinet and to maintain a positive pressure so it doesn't need to be explosion proof. 

The bubblers are the main control of the pumps and the floats are backup in case of bubbler failure. 

The nylon tubing fittings look like the push-to-lock type. 

It would have been a really nice installation had they used the proper sealtite fittings..........


----------



## overfused123

WOW, Classic.......love the bonding of the plastic box and water line:smile:. the garden hose to make a flexible ell.* LOVE IT* What some people will do to "HEY i got the lights to work" that only took 10 hours, a roll of duck tape, and some of this here lamp cord.:devil3:


----------



## overfused123

Now i know way i"m so busy, but makes feel good knowing we can correct these...*creations*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## eddy current

MechanicalDVR said:


>


My wife’s cousin called me last year and wanted me to look at his house he re-wired himself. Was having issues with many circuits.

It looked just like that minus the staples!

Turned out he damaged the underground neutral from the POCO while repairing the foundation.


----------



## Max C.

Mech, you have to stop posting these pictures...where do you think all the DIYers get their inspiration :laughing::jester:
___________________________________________________________________________

"Kind of a fun little project..."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Mech, you have to stop posting these pictures...where do you think all the DIYers get their inspiration :laughing::jester:
> ___________________________________________________________________________
> 
> "Kind of a fun little project..."
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTDP1MFowHM


Well is that my fault or the fault of those that let DIYers join here in the first place?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


We're way past #10 THHN in this situation. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


My hands hurt just looking at that! :vs_OMG:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> My hands hurt just looking at that! :vs_OMG:


I just love the green phasing tape.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


For a new build, what's the excuse ? :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> For a new build, what's the excuse ? :surprise:


EXACTLY........numb skulls!


----------



## JRaef

telsa said:


> For a new build, what's the excuse ? :surprise:





MechanicalDVR said:


> EXACTLY........numb skulls!


Laziness. There's no other way to explain it.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hey, at least he got the phasing colors right!
Which were the correct feeders, the ones on top? I can't make out the brand, but I'm surprised the different ones fit.


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Kinda Christmassy...


----------



## telsa

JRaef said:


> Hey, at least he got the phasing colors right!
> Which were the correct feeders, the ones on top? I can't make out the brand, but I'm surprised the different ones fit.


I want to see that dead front for this panel 'improv.' :smile:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Laziness. There's no other way to explain it.


Oh so true!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Hey, at least he got the phasing colors right!
> Which were the correct feeders, the ones on top? I can't make out the brand, but I'm surprised the different ones fit.


I've seen breakers that guys cut the plastic off on the mounting with a hacksaw to get them to mate up with a different brand panel.

Where there is a monkey-hack there is a way.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Kinda Christmassy...


Just add white for Italy!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That is SO lame. :surprise:

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


English not his first language. :biggrin:

Check out the routing of that MC -- it looks like a pure lay-down.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> English not his first language. :biggrin:
> 
> Check out the routing of that MC -- it looks like a pure lay-down.


Very much so on both accounts.


----------



## scotch

mechanicaldvr said:


>


fire ....fire....fire....!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## JRaef

After all these years, I finally figured out how to upload pics from my HDD instead of hosting them on another site like Photo*ucket...

So here are some of my "gems";

This is a sample of many moldy VFDs I came across at one facility, mounted in a NEMA 1 MCC that was in a hose-down area of a food processing plant. Surprisingly, the VFDs are still working, they wanted me to quote on just rebuilding the rusted steel parts...


----------



## JRaef

Not mine, but sent to me from a friend. Motor starter mounted outdoors... Note the grey paint, likely an attempt at waterproofing it?


----------



## JRaef

No plans on replacing these starters any time soon... they have not yet rusted completely through!


----------



## JRaef

Proper signage is important!


----------



## JRaef

Not mine, sent to me by someone else, but holy moley, what were they thinking?


----------



## JRaef

This is from my Neice's house, I convinced her to sell it and get a newer place. 








It was built in 1905, the indoor bathroom was added after the fact by carving up part of the kitchen, the "lectric lights" were then added later than that, likely the 20's from the looks of the K&T wiring, then the shower was added later yet, I think maybe the 50s or 60s. had been in her husband's family the entire time.

In San Jose close to down town, 2 bdrm, 1 bath, <900 sq. ft., they sold it last year for $1.2 million...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

JRaef said:


> Not mine, but sent to me from a friend. Motor starter mounted outdoors... Note the grey paint, likely an attempt at waterproofing it?


Talk about super hack!


----------



## JRaef

MechanicalDVR said:


> Talk about super hack!


yep, has all the necessary hack elements:
Cardboard enclosure; check.
Bailing wire (or coat hanger, can't tell) holding it up; check.
Wood block for insulation; check.
Electrical tape for general insulation; check.
What appears to be blue duck tape; check.
Feeble attempt at making it "look good" with grey paint; check.
When it froze up with rust, they likely sprayed it with WD-40...

My friend said they had to "stick a pencil in it" to make it work now (no description of that unfortunately). THAT was apparently too much, prompting them to finally call an electrician.


----------



## Max C.

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Helper's first day?


JRaef said:


> yep, has all the necessary hack elements:
> Cardboard enclosure; check.
> Bailing wire (or coat hanger, can't tell) holding it up; check.
> Wood block for insulation; check.
> Electrical tape for general insulation; check.
> What appears to be blue duck tape; check.
> Feeble attempt at making it "look good" with grey paint; check.
> When it froze up with rust, they likely sprayed it with WD-40...
> 
> My friend said they had to "stick a pencil in it" to make it work now (no description of that unfortunately). THAT was apparently too much, prompting them to finally call an electrician.


The only thing missing is drywall screws. Also, did your friend specify whether or not it was an HB pencil :tongue_smilie:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## lighterup




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Genuine can lights???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Genuine can lights???


Yup, looks like they get pretty hot too!


----------



## Jlarson

JRaef said:


> Not mine, sent to me by someone else, but holy moley, what were they thinking?


Yep just when you think people can't get any dumber....


----------



## Nutmegger777

MechanicalDVR said:


>


At least it's a glove and not another kind of a latex product... XXL would probably be required if that were the case.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If 400 - 500 amps were run through the meter, it'd most likely melt the ice.

If 40,000 - 50,000 amps were run through the meter, it'd most likely blow the ice.....


----------



## Trailboss

Hey, those are my investment properties!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trailboss said:


> Hey, those are my investment properties!


You need to increase your investment and fix some of those hazards!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

Yup, looks like the stuff I encounter every week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

I'm always amazed at the amount of effort people put into doing things wrong. It actually takes less effort and material to do it properly than most of the contraptions and hacks that have been rigged up in these pictures.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> Yup, looks like the stuff I encounter every week.


Working up in NYC the bad workmanship that had been done by building supers and similar non electricians was amazing to see.

Sometimes you just had to wonder how fires had never started.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That was smart unless there's an electrical box there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bird dog said:


> That was smart unless there's an electrical box there.


Looking at the outline of the patch it sure makes one wonder!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've actually seen a number of GE starters blown up like this.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'm entitling this one: "The electricians stubbed the conduit down into the right place and the machine installers took it from there."


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MTW

MechanicalDVR said:


>


"Why fire alarm technicians have no business touching any wiring."


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

MTW said:


> I'm entitling this one: "The electricians stubbed the conduit down into the right place and the machine installers took it from there."


Sounds dead on!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Hey Joe, we can drill on the other side! :surprise:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Oh my, seriously? Criminal Negligence.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

You really need to figure out how to monetize all these pics on the internet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Just hate it when I don't have a big enough ring terminal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## JasonCo

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Whoever did that should be put in jail, that's so triggering to me lol. The electrician could have EASILY went around, but instead he decides to just be lazy and do that. I couldn't even sleep at night if I did that. What a horrible crime, whoever that was needs to be banned from doing electrical work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

JasonCo said:


> Whoever did that should be put in jail, that's so triggering to me lol. The electrician could have EASILY went around, but instead he decides to just be lazy and do that. I couldn't even sleep at night if I did that. What a horrible crime, whoever that was needs to be banned from doing electrical work.


The joist hanger looks newer than the lighting.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's every convenience store in America.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> That's every convenience store in America.


7-11s in my experience had been a little better but the others I'd agree with.

That's when I say have all that crap moved and i'll be back in an hour or so, see ya!


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> 7-11s in my experience had been a little better but the others I'd agree with.
> 
> That's when I say have all that crap moved and i'll be back in an hour or so, see ya!


It's even better when they do it at the fire exit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> It's even better when they do it at the fire exit.


Oh you mean like the way they do at the end of the hall near the bathrooms at some of places when they get their beer delivery.

Seen that plenty of times...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Guessing there is a neon sign on the other side of that wall.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Bird dog

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Ha...where are those cabinets? :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I just love it when stuff like this is blown up.........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I just love it when stuff like this is blown up.........lol.


It's great when you are right there to actually see the fireworks!


----------

